# Otterwatch



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

We seem to have aquired a friendly Otter at work that seems to revel in putting on a performance for the staff. We have two 'Wet Bays' in the boatyard and this Otter took up residence about a week ago and appears to be completely unfazed by humans (probably to its' detriment).It swims laps between the boats, rolling and twisting then sticks his head out to see if we are still watching. the bays have direct access to the river but as they are fairly rich in fish, and relatively warm I guess that has attracted it.I would think it is probably one that has been bred in captivity and released as part of the regeneration scheme,unfortunately the fishermen at work are not too pleased to see him (or her). It is a shame when he catches a fish he just bites the head off and discards the rest.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes they are devasting some of the lakes especially here in norfolk. When they take a carp that has taken 15 to 20 years to grow to 30Ib and they rip the stomach out only and move on to the next a bit upsetting. 
The angling club I belong to can not afford otter fencing as it would need 2 miles of it at about £8 per metre.

Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

sweetie said:


> Yes they are devasting some of the lakes especially here in norfolk. When they take a carp that has taken 15 to 20 years to grow to 30Ib and they rip the stomach out only and move on to the next a bit upsetting.
> The angling club I belong to can not afford otter fencing as it would need 2 miles of it at about £8 per metre.
> 
> Steve


They can take a thirty pound carp ? :roll:

steve


----------

